# Putting together a traveling tech article.



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 26, 2016)

I need some feedback on technology people travel with and what they use it for. The ideas of interest are smartphones with or without service, tablets, mini laptops, and regular size and big laptops. This is including different makers, models, and default software. Operating systems aren't so much important here, but there can be mention of the default program the tech comes with.

The categories are functionality, capacity, battery life, convenience, usage/ propose, and level of ease in user interface. This will likely turn into a graph or chart, with makes feedback all the more important. The feedback is to be based on what you currently have, and what you have used and what you've used it for. This is not about direct comparisons, brand wars, or off-handed opinions.

As for myself, I've traveled with all these things, but one person still has very limited experience. I don't go through a lot different brands, as I'm very loyal to LG with my smartphones. I've only had one tablet and it's was an off-brand pos. I've only traveled with 2 laptops and one of them was so old it the bus wasn't enough to power it up so I couldn't use it on the road.

You're welcome post here or send a pm about your tech and I'll add the info into the overall article, accordingly. Thank you!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 26, 2016)

I've had an LG Optimus G Pro for about 3 years now. I honestly think it's one of the best smart phones out there since it's that 'phablet' size which is just small enough to put in your pocket and large enough to watch movies comfortably. It also has 2gb of ram which is essential these days if you want to run android 4.4 or higher (i'm running lolipop 5.1.1). It also has 32gb of internal storage and an microsd slot which i have a 64gb card in so i can store a shit ton of games/movies/comics/books/etc. i also have an extended 9800mah battery so i can easily go several days between charges, making it a pretty amazing device for traveling.

i've gone through a dozen or more laptops since i first started traveling, but i just upgraded to the surface pro 3 which i'm really happy with.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 26, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> i've gone through a dozen or more laptops since i first started traveling, but i just upgraded to the surface pro 3 which i'm really happy with.



Thank you for the input on your smart phone. Would you mind telling me more about your current laptop?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 26, 2016)

ah, i just got it, but it's an i7 dual core intel. has a 256gb ssd and 8gb of ram. it's a microsoft surface pro 3 to it's kind of a hybrid between a tablet and a laptop. very lightweight and powerful, so it's great for doing video editing and website work while i'm on the road.


----------



## creature (Feb 26, 2016)

brain.

you don't take digital with you.


----------



## creature (Feb 26, 2016)

not being snarffy, just .. well.. a $2 6 pan watercolor set will do you as we as a 20 MP camera..

just know how to use them..


----------



## OstrichJockey (Feb 26, 2016)

Uh, I travel with a smartphone, sometimes, when it's not broken from traveling.


----------



## creature (Feb 26, 2016)

but.. all that being said.. for $20?

an old 3mp cammy & a few batteries will kick yer brain, 20 years from now...


----------



## creature (Feb 26, 2016)

but use the fucking watercolors...


----------

